# Measurement marks



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

All,

I have a nicer rod I want someone to put on measurement marks, either with a line and the number, 15", 20", 25", 28" or just different colored lines. Normally on my rods I just get some thread and use clear fingernail polish, but this is a nicer rod I want to look nice and professional.

Any recommendations for someone around the Houston/Clear Lake area and a guess on the cost?

Thanks

Brad


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Im in Conroe, go to be somebody closer


----------



## aceshooter01 (Jun 27, 2006)

Conroe area here as well


----------



## Stetson22 (Mar 28, 2013)

Do you want the numbers on the rod with the thread?


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm in Santa fe ......


----------



## Back Bay Rods (Jul 16, 2012)

Pm sent!!


Backbayrods.com


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Stetson22 said:


> Do you want the numbers on the rod with the thread?


Yes.

I'll try to get some pictures of what I'm wanting. I have some older TTF rods with them and also a FTU rod with markers as well.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

Something like this.


----------

